
Russian female astronauts asked how they would cope without men and makeup - makeramen
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/1/9648718/russian-space-agency-women-cosmonauts-moon-mission-sexism
======
informatimago
The video clip from Russia is interesting. The text of the article is total
crap.

